# Mib 2 (2002)



## padders (May 30, 2001)

apparntly they start filming soon.... anyone know?


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2001)

*Rick Baker Segues To MIB 2*

Makeup wizard Rick Baker told SCI FI Wire that he and his team had no time off between 'Planet of the Apes' and the upcoming sequel 'Men in Black 2'. "No, not at all," Baker said in an interview at the Saturn Awards in Los Angeles. "I went right from Apes to Men In Black, and that was literally about a month and a half ago. *They started filming yesterday." [12/06/01]*

Baker--who won a Saturn for his work on last year's 'Dr. Seuss' How the Grinch Stole Christmas' said he will have a team of more than 100 makeup artists designing aliens for the sequel. He said he would use "every trick in the book. I mean, there's simple makeups, there's complex makeups, there's guys in suits. We're designing the [computer-generated] characters as well. It's all kinds of stuff."

Baker added, "A lot of my stuff is at the end of the movie, because it has to be because we need that time to make it. So I'm still designing aliens for this film, and we haven't made them yet." It's hard to say whether it's more difficult coming up with makeup for 500 apes (as he did on Tim Burton's Apes remake) or aliens, he said. "They're both challenges. I mean, creating something that exists, people have a frame of reference. Aliens, you can kind of get away with a lot. The hard thing is coming up with something that hasn't been done. I mean, there have been so many films since Star Wars. You thought they'd used so many aliens, it's hard to do something that doesn't look like a Klingon."


----------



## Dave (Jul 20, 2001)

The Hollywood Reporter has announced that Lara Flynn Boyle is stepping in to play villainess Serleena in the upcoming sequel to "Men in Black" currently filming. Actress Famke Janssen was cast and completed one day of shooting before having to leave the production when a family member became ill, Boyle is being prepped right now.


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 27, 2001)

i've been waiting for the sequel for a looong time.

the mib just seemed like it finished in the middle or something.
i watched the rented vid.
and i fast forwarded to the blank bit to make sure
it was indeed finished.

it just didn't feel like the end!!!


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2001)

(from SciFi News)

Jacko Cameos In MIB2? 

Will Michael Jackson appear in Men in Black 2? E! Online reported a rumor that director Barry Sonnenfeld invited Jackson onto the sequel's Culver City, Calif., set to shoot a cameo.

Jackson was mentioned in the first Men in Black as one of several aliens in plain sight. Jackson reportedly offered to provide a song for the sequel if he was allowed to appear in the film. A Sony representative denied to E! that Jackson shows up in the movie, but confirmed that his music may indeed appear on the soundtrack.

_ So does that mean that Michael Jackson admits he's an alien?_


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 12, 2001)

heh heh heh probably.


----------



## kelsi (Oct 19, 2001)

Apparently, scifiguide say that it definate.  I think, but for some infinitately stupid reason, I can't get onto the linked page or scifiguide again.


----------



## Dave (Oct 19, 2001)

What? Scifi guide say Jackson is definitely a alien?


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 24, 2001)

Hee hee hee
Now why wouldnt that surprise me?????


----------



## kelsi (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *What? Scifi guide say Jackson is definitely a alien? *


That Jackson is cameo-ing as an alien.  Check it out, it's still on the main page I think.


----------



## Dave (Oct 26, 2001)

I wasn't serious.

I have read another report on Dark Horizons that he won't cameo, but only provide a song. We will have to wait and see, can't be too long now!


----------



## Sinistra (Oct 26, 2001)

*counting down the days*

j/k


----------



## kelsi (Oct 26, 2001)

What do you all think of his new song?


----------



## Dave (Oct 29, 2001)

OT: I actually like the cover version of "Smooth Criminal" that is currently in the British charts better.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 4, 2001)

Alien Ant Farm?

That is soooo good!


----------



## kelsi (Nov 4, 2001)

Nah, don't like them...  :evil:


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 5, 2001)

How can you NOT like them? The cover version is great! I should start a music thread...or go find one and resurrexct it...


----------



## kelsi (Nov 5, 2001)

Well, link it here please, and I might visit it...


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 7, 2001)

I totally forgot to even look 
Will buy new memory card (for me ) later on...i might just remember then


----------



## kelsi (Nov 7, 2001)

Will you remember to buy one?! :rolly2:


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 8, 2001)

i don't think sin even remembered to buy her own!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

hee hee hee


Sin


----------



## Dave (Nov 30, 2001)

Re: Michael Jackson 

I was reading some old magazines and there was the same rumour in 1995 that he would appear in 'Star Trek: First Contact' -- I think it may be just an Urban Legend that keeps being peddled from time to time.


Re: The Matrix 2 and Matrix 3.

Does anyone have any idea when they are going to release these?


----------



## Dave (Mar 5, 2002)

Smith A Natural In MIB II 

Will Smith, who stars in the upcoming sequel Men in Black II, told Cinema Confidential columnist Cindy Pearlman that putting on the black shades again "was just too much fun." "It was the easiest thing in the world for [co-star] Tommy Lee Jones and me to get back together again," Smith told Pearlman. "It just felt natural."

Smith was coy about the sequel's plot. "Well, let's just say that the alien world is still at it," he said. Men in Black II opens July 3.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 8, 2002)

*hyey*

i saw the teaser for MIB2 it l;ooked aweso,e!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 1, 2002)

Apparantely it looks very good from what I've seen :blush: , but in the end only when the film is released will we REALLY know just how good it is. :rolly2:


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2002)

I saw a trailer for MIB2 and Tommy Lee Jones is brought back from retirement by Will Smith for some special assignment, which only he can do. He doesn't remember his former life as an agent but says later "Thanks, for bringing me back!"


----------



## kelsi (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, I've seent he trailer too.  The train bit looks cool too.  I'm glad they've got the original cast back. Does anyone know if that woman is in it? (That replaced TLJ at the end of MIB?)


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 2, 2002)

Hope so as it wouldn't follow on from the first one IF she wasn't there as the one who replaced Tommy Lee Jones' character at the end of the film. :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

sorry but it doesn't look like she's gonna be in the film.  it's possible that rosario dawson will be taking her place either as the same character or just as the female lead.

also they're supposed to have some great guest appearances.  johnny knoxville from MTV's jackass is playing a 2-headed monster.  and micheal jackson is supposed to be playing an alien too.

tina fey: It was reported that Michael Jackson has a cameo roll in the "Men In Black" sequel, where he plays an alien but doesnâ€™t wear a costume. TouchÃ©, Michael. You beat us to the joke this time. But weâ€™ll be back.

(weekend update, SNL)


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 12, 2002)

Then I wonder how they will explain her being at the end of the first one & NOT in the second one? :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

she uh, go t transfered? oh no wait!  i know  this one!  she's a fem-bot!  right?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 13, 2002)

:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dave (Jun 18, 2002)

*Sonnenfeld gives plot summary for MIB II*

Barry Sonnenfeld, director of the upcoming sequel film Men in Black II, laughed loudly when asked by SCI FI Wire to provide a three-second synopsis. "I can't answer anything in three seconds," the director said in an interview. "You know that."

Sonnenfeld, who also directed the first Men in Black five years ago, added, "Here's the shorter version, though: Five years ago, Agent K [Tommy Lee Jones] was neuralized. He's got no more memory. Now [Will Smith's Agent J] is the top guy, and there is suddenly a threat to Earth that is based on an event that took place 25 years ago, when Agent K was the agent in charge. Obviously, something didn't happen 25 years ago that was supposed to happen, and the only one who has the information about what went down, and this is shocking, is Agent K. So you've got Agent J, who neuralized Agent K, having to deneuralize Agent K. As it turns out, deneuralizing someone is a very difficult process. Who knew?"

Another plot thread involves what Sonnenfeld referred to as "the adult that goes home for Thanksgiving" scenario. "You're with your wife, you're in your mid-30s, and you're going to visit your parents up in Schenectady for the weekend," he said. "You say, 'They're not going to push my buttons. I'm an adult now. They're not going to open that door and say, "You wore that for Thanksgiving?"' ... You get to that door. Ding-dong. The door opens. 'You look so healthy.' 'What do you mean I look healthy? I always look healthy!' So you have the wonderful situation now, which plays out in the second half of the movie, where Agent J, who's been in charge, who's been the main guy, suddenly reverting to his old self. The second Agent K gets his memory back, in the first scene after he gets his memory back, they're dealing with the big question: Who drives? Agent K always did the driving. Agent J looks at Agent K and says, 'Yeah, well, you drove that old busted-up stuff. I'm driving hot new wheels.' Agent K looks at him, just stares at him. Agent J says, 'All right, all right, just don't scratch the paint.' So I love the adult becoming the kid again. No matter how old you are you always fall right back into the family structure. That was [a storytelling device] that allowed me to make this film feel a little different from the original." Men in Black II opens July 3 in the USA.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 19, 2002)

Wow dave!, it sure sounds good for 'Men In Black 2'!


----------



## Dave (Jun 26, 2002)

*Jones Goes To Dogs In MIB II* 


> Tommy Lee Jones told SCI FI Wire that the old adage about never working with animals didn't apply during the making of Men in Black II. The actor, who reprises his role as Agent K in the MIB sequel, shares several amusing scenes with Frank the Pug, an alien MIB employee posing as a pooch. "No problem," Jones said in an interview. "That little dog, I wound up liking that little dog, because he had some [skills]. I don't like dogs that have no skills."
> 
> Jones added, "My own dog is a cow dog. He's a hound. He works very hard. He has skills and a life. He really earns his T-bones. Frank -- I think his name is really Mushu -- will run across the room, hit a mark, stop and sit down and look up, look in whatever direction you tell him to. And I didn't have any problem with that dog. At first I didn't like him because he's a dog, but then, when he showed he could do something, then I liked him because I like dogs that can do something. I don't like dogs that can't do anything."
> 
> For all of Frank's doggie doings, it's Serleena (Lara Flynn Boyle) -- a murderous alien posing as a Victoria's Secret lingerie model -- who actually licks Agent K on the face during a scene in which she morphs into a creature with hundreds of tentacles. "I think we did that shot seven or eight times," Jones said. "I think that [director] Barry [Sonnenfeld] was looking at his budget, and he found out that he had a little bit of extra money for CGI, and he said, 'Well, maybe this is a chance to put in a CGI shot.' So he told Lara to stick her tongue in my ear in case he wanted to turn that into a CGI scene. And I guess he wound up having the money to do it. That's about all there was to that."



*Sonnenfeld Gets Curt In MIB II* 


> Men in Black II director Barry Sonnenfeld told SCI FI Wire that the upcoming sequel movie will clock in at a trim 87 minutes and 26 seconds. "When I was growing up, every movie was 90 minutes long," Sonnenfeld said in an interview. "The show times at the Loews on 175th Street and Broadway [in New York City] were 2,4, 6, 8 and 10."
> 
> Sonnenfeld added, "There were always two hours between shows, and you had to get the people in and out and give them time to buy popcorn and soda. So far I haven't found a movie that deserved to be longer than 100 minutes, and that [100-minute-long movie] was Get Shorty. And that was only because the Get Shorty script was 20 pages longer than the average script. It ran 140 pages. The script for Men in Black II was 120 pages, so by my standards it should run a little less than 90 minutes. Here's the thing people don't understand: The scripts of my films are just as long, and there's just as much story, but I make the actors talk really quickly. The movie is compressed. When we talk in real life, we step on each other's sentences. When we say hello to people, we know we don't need each other's life story. We don't finish thoughts. We come into situations in the middle of them. So I come into scenes late, and I get out early, and I make the actors talk fast. You could get P.T. Anderson to direct the same exact script of Men in Black II and the film may be better, or it may be worse, but it would be an hour longer. But it's the same exact script."


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 26, 2002)

only a week left....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 27, 2002)

Not long then at all


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 27, 2002)

gonna probably end up seeing it while i'm in california...


----------



## Dave (Jun 27, 2002)

*Parkes Explains MIB II Deal* 


> Men in Black II producer Walter F. Parkes downplayed reports that it took a complicated deal to reunite stars Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones, director Barry Sonnenfeld and executive producer Steven Spielberg, though he admitted that it wasn't easy. "Here's how it happened, and it's not unlike our experience running DreamWorks," Parkes said, referring to his wife and fellow co-producer Laurie MacDonald, with whom he also runs DreamWorks. "I've never known a movie that didn't come together because of a deal; if people want to do a movie a deal gets made one way or another."
> 
> Parkes added, "In the case of this film, it took a while because the principals were very busy after the first one. The release of the first one coincided with the first few releases at DreamWorks, and for me and Laurie our main job has to do with development of new material. Plus, Will and Barry went off and were doing Wild Wild West. So there were about 12 months where nobody even thought about [a sequel]. Then we sat down and said, 'OK, we have to have deals before we move forward.' And we spent a good year, I'd say, trying to put together deals. Truthfully, it was impossible, because artists don't commit to business arrangements, they commit to movies. After failing to put together an approach to it we made a decision with the studio to do it the old-fashioned way, much like the first movie. So Laurie and I developed the script, working with a guy named Bob Gordon, who's a wonderful writer and wrote Galaxy Quest. He was the original writer of the sequel. We spent a good year on that, and once we had a document that people could read and say, 'OK, we get it. That's fun. The guys get back together. Will falls in love,' then Columbia could put together a deal. Actually, because they came up with a rather creative approach to it, it went down rather quickly given how big this movie was."
> 
> In the end, all involved took smaller salaries than usual in exchange for back-end point participation.



*Smith Joneses For MIB II* 


> Will Smith told SCI FI Wire that it wasn't until Tommy Lee Jones arrived on the set of Men in Black II that he really felt comfortable working on the sequel. "Being an actor, there are a lot of weird things that put you in sync with a character or put you in a moment, and the second Tommy Lee Jones arrived on the set [to portray Agent K] Agent J was created [again]," Smith said in an interview.
> 
> Smith added, "I came out of Ali. I actually flew right from Ghana into New York to start working on Men in Black II from Ali. I had two weeks by myself, where I was working with Frank the Pug [while Jones finished another film]. The second Tommy Lee Jones came onto the set is when I felt, 'OK, now I know who Agent J is. All right.' I felt so comfortable when he showed up. It just made something click in my mind about where I needed to be comedically and where I needed to be to recreate this character."


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll hopefully end up seeing it ONCE it comes over here


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 28, 2002)

it sucks that you guys have to wait for everything.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 29, 2002)

That's just the way it is!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

woohoo!  back from vacation!  saw MIB 2 the day after it came out.  it was great!  not as good as the first one, of course, and there were a couple of really fixable problems that i saw with the script, but it was still great!  everyone should definitely go see it as soon as they get a chance.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for that toyko


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 11, 2002)

welcome, as always!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 12, 2002)

Shouldn't be too long until it's released over here then!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

it sucks that you guys don't have it yet.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 12, 2002)

oh!  and something else i just remembered.  there is a short digital cartoon before the movie called 'the chub chubs'  or something like that.  it was absolutely hilarious!!!!  i thought it was kind of cool to start with b/c that's the nickname i've given my cat, but the cartoon short is so good!  really really funny.  i hope they make it into a full length movie.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 13, 2002)

I now, hoefully we'll have it soon


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

fingers crossed...


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 16, 2002)

Just got 'Scooby Doo' where I am!

Can't wait until we get 'Men In Black 2'


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

i think half the fun of it is the little cartoon they had at the begining!  so funny!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 21, 2002)

You're starting to spoil it for me now!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

sorry, sorry, won't say anything else...promise 
*straightens halo*


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

Thanks :rolly2: 

You're forgiven


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

whew!  thanks bay!:kisses:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

Any time!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 25, 2002)

hasn't anyone else seen this yet?.....


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 26, 2002)

Not sure, but I do know that we SHOULD be getting it shortly


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 26, 2002)

any idea when?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 28, 2002)

Not at the moment, as I don't go to the cinema much any more


----------



## Dave (Aug 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *Jacko Cameos In MIB2?
> 
> ....director Barry Sonnenfeld invited Jackson onto the sequel's Culver City, Calif., set to shoot a cameo.
> ...




I just heard an interview with Barry Sonnenfeld on 'Virgin Radio' in the UK about Michael Jackson being in MIB2. Apparently, it was Michael Jackson who asked to be in MIB2.

Barry had asked permission from several people, to use their faces on the screen, in the scene in the original MIB where examples of aliens living on Earth were shown. Michael Jackson, however, refused to allow it, leading to Barry saying that it proved that only the real aliens wanted to hide their identities. 

This time around, Sony approached Barry to let Michael have a part to promote his new album. Michael told Barry that he had seen MIB in France and loved it. He was the last person to leave the cinema and just cried to himself. Barry explained to him that it was meant to be a comedy film. Michael said that he would only do it if he had a big part. Barry explained that there was only 2 weeks of filming left, so that was impossible. Michael said that was okay if he had an very important part. Barry explained that there was only 2 weeks of filming left. Michael said that was okay as long as he got to wear the black suit. And that's how it came about.


----------



## tokyogirl (Aug 3, 2002)

some people just think too much of themselves you know?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 3, 2002)

Sure sounds that way from what Dave posted about Michael Jackson asking to be in number 2, yet refusing to be in number 1!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok it might have been said b4 in the thread, but why is TLJ back? Wasn't he flashy-thingyed at the end of MIB 1?
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 5, 2002)

WE've finally got it where I am now!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 8, 2002)

still no info on TLJ?

Jonny Knoxville is the two headed guy....cute! 
:flash:


----------



## Dave (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't seen this yet, I want to, but just haven't had time yet...

I can answer the TLJ question though, just from what I've heard, the trailer that was shown before Scooby-Doo, and the pre-publicity.

A new alien threat appears, and is going to destroy the world unless it gets to speak to TLJ. He is working as a postman, unware of his earlier life, so WS has to go and get him and give him his memory back.


----------



## Legolas (Aug 9, 2002)

It seems tho, that when the actors turned up to the first day of filming, they forgot their script. What did they do? Got the old one! looks to me like the same complete-the-mission-or-we-destroy-the-world alien storyline. I will go see it, cos it looks funny. But sequels with the smae storylines or scenes (Jurassic park the T-Rex raining scenes) just annoy me. 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

Planjing to go & see it as soon as I hopefully can


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 11, 2002)

Honestly - don't waste your time seeing this movie - it's bad.

The script was lame, the plot was lame. They tried to do too much and make the movie too many things. 

It's like they tried to make a love story out of a 'action-comedy' and it SUCKED!

If you watched the trailers - you've seen all the good parts - so don't bother. There aren't enough funny one-liners to make the rest of the movie worth the money.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry you didn't like it Highlander

Have seen the trailers & they look good though


----------



## Dave (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm glad that I didn't take Highlander II's advice, because I really enjoyed it. Well worth the price of the ticket.

Yes, it's similar to the first film, but I expected that. Not all the jokes were in the trailer. There were a quite a few one-liners. I can't remember them all -- "Everyone working for the Mail service is an alien!" is about all.

The love story probably doesn't work, but I thought that was a minor part. In the original film Agent K needed a reason to leave the service, the love story was needed to give some motivation to Agent J in this one.

You had to like the dog, Frank!

The Michael Jackson cameo, Agent M, was very unfunny though.

I loved Agent J's advice to the video store couple, that whole sketch was very funny -- the best part of the film.

I also liked his advice to the family living in Agent K's old apartment. Did you notice that the 'father' was the Director, Barry Sonnenfeld?

What did the ending mean? It was a very 'Matrix'esque ending, but didn't seem very believable to me.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 17, 2002)

So you recommend watching it then Dave?


----------



## Dave (Aug 17, 2002)

Yes, I thought I'd said that.

It's not rocket-science, it's very much like the original, but you will laugh and enjoy it.

It is up against 'Reign of Fire', 'Sum of all Fears' and  'Goldmember'  though, so it has tough competition.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll proabaly end up seeing it when it's released on video & D.V.D as my chances of going to the cinema to see it are very slim indeed


----------



## Legolas (Aug 22, 2002)

I saw it the other week and thought it was ok...

The plot I thought was a bit dull, it was the same alien-destroy-earth thing, but that cute little dog made up for it 

It as really short! I worked it out to be only an hour and a half long, which is short for me, as I'm used to longer films *cough cough LOTR* 

But apart from that it was ok...I guess 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 23, 2002)

My pareents & sister have seen it already & they've really enjoyed it a lot


----------

